# Yellow-Tail Damsel vs Clownfish. suggestions?



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

There is a schoolyard bully. 

These two species of fish have been in my tank since after my cycle. They were introduced together and for a couple months, lived in harmony. It seems that in the last couple months, the damsels are just not happy with sharing their living space with the clowns. The Nemos have retreated to the top of the tank, where they dont do much but wait for food. The Damsels don't nip, and they let the clowns eat, but they seem pretty unhappy and I would appreciate some suggestions.

Should I remove the damsels?
Would an anemone help with giving the clowns a safe place to hang out?
Should I add a bigger fish for some "crowd control"?


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Damsels are very territorial. If they are harassing tankmates that were introduced the same time as them, you may have a very difficult time adding any new fishes. I made the mistake of leaving them in my tank after I cycled and they stayed there for years. Anything new would be challenged. They would push over corals that were too close to where they hung out, nip at my fingers and make life miserable for anything that wasn't 2 or 3 times bigger. Rearranging the aquascape to fool them to stop protecting their territory was not too successful and in the end I tore everything down to catch them. Clownfish would just swim into the net and the damsels would hide in the rocks at the fist sign of the net.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

buy a GBTA or RBTA ,it will take care of your problem.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

let me know if you need gbta, rbta


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> let me know if you need gbta, rbta


Thanks for the option! PM sent 

and thanks all so far for the quick replies.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I've decided that I want to give the Damsels another home.

Any foster parents out there looking to adopt?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Good move, therapy.
I love damsels - most of them are cute little buggers - but that's just what they are - 'cute', and 'little buggers' at the same time.
I've had them several times, and always ended up re-homing them for just the problems you've had.
Clowns on the other hand - you can't find much more peaceful, agreeable, compatible tankmates for many marine fish.
All the best with your new set-up.


----------

